# How can I get bees out of my siding possibly attic of the house



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

and into a hive? ( I also need to figure out where to get a hive) I was thinking maybe there would be a way to smoke them out but I know NOTHING about beekeeping. a whole bunch of them formed a swarm and moved this past spring and after a short landing in the cherry tree flew off. There are still a BUNCH though in the siding of the house. They are honey bees not crapenters and I'd like to keep them,just not there lol.

:help:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Location and timing are important. What is done in the north and what can be done in the south are far different animals.

Read all about trap outs and cut outs here.

http://www.beekeepingforums.com/viewforum.php?f=35&sid=2d970c96a1e12bd69a2d3a76b23222c7

For a hive and other equipment due anormal search for bee equipment suppliers. You should get all the majors like Brushy Mountian, Dadant, Mann Lake, W.T. Kelleys, and a whole bunch of others. 

 Al


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

Wait until spring of next year when everything is blooming, now is not the time. Now you have time to acquire a hive of your liking, if doing a cut out I personally would choose a ten or eight frame Lang hive. There is two different ways of getting the bees out.......

a cut out, which is just as is says, you cut into the wall accessing the comb and bees and transfer them into your new hive, this is usually a one day job. Cut the comb into a manageable size that will fit into the frames and use rubberbands to hold them in place being sure to keep them oriented in the same way as you removed them (top side up). You will want to try very hard and find the queen, but is not necessary as long as there are eggs in some of the brood combs.

a trap out which will take 45 to 60 days to complete and you will need to find another beek that is willing to give/sell you a frame of brood with eggs in it. A cone is fashioned out of hardware cloth and placed on the entrance of the hive in the wall and your bat hive with frame of eggs is placed at the exit of the cone the foraging bees will exit the cone and not be able to find their way back into the hive and will go inside of the bait hive and cover the brood and eggs. The bees will sense they are queenless in the bait hive and raise an emergency queen from the eggs inside. The hive in the wall will slowly be getting weaker and weaker until the queen and what few bees are left will abscond. I might be as long as 20 to 25 days before the new queen in the bait hive starts to lay eggs. After the bees in the wall have absconded then you can remove the wire cone and let the bait hive rob out the remaining honey, the only thing left in the wall will be the wax comb.

It really depends on what you want to do to and how comfortable you are with working the bees. A few items will be necessary to get started in bees anyway.....veil, smoker, hive tool, and gloves are the bare minimum. 

I would highly suggest finding another beek in your area to help out on the first one and do much reading over the winter.


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

To see some great videos of bee removals look here

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=JPthebeeman&aq=f


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you! I'm allergic to bees but not at all afraid of them  I don't know what I'm doing with them though lol. I'm off to research the links ect!


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

How so are you allergic to them??

One bee sting will hinder your breathing??
If so please get an epi-pen to carry with you at all times if you don't already have one.

People that are allergic to be stings might consider another hobby.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People that are allergic to be stings should have an Epi Pen on there person any time they step out side.

Normal swelling and itching isn't a allergic reaction.

 Al


----------

